# عبارات مؤثرة تجعلك تفكر بها دائمآ     !!!!



## n880 (27 مارس 2007)

- أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها.. 

- أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده.. 

- أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد.. 

- أن تتمنى عودة زمان جميل انتهى.. 

- أن تتذكر إنساناً عزيزاً رحل بلا عودة.. 

- أن تكتشف أن لا أحد حولك سواك.. 

- أن تنادي بصوت مرتفع فلا يصل صوتك.. 

- أن تشعر بالظلم وتعجز عن الانتصار لنفسك.. 

- أن تبدأ تتنازل عن أشياء تحتاج إليها باسم الحب.. 

- أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة.. 

- أن تضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبك.. 

- أن تضع أجمل مالديك تحت قدميك كي ترتفع عالياً وتصل إلى القمة.. 

- أن تتظاهر بما ليس في داخلك كي تحافظ على بقاء صورتك جميلة.. 

- أن تصافح بحرارة يداً تدرك مدى تلوثها.. 

- أن تبتسم في وجه إنسان تتمنى أن تبصق في وجهه وتمضي.. 

- أن تعاشر أناساً فرضت عليك الحياة وجودهم في محيطك.. 

- أن تغمض عينيك على حلم جميل وتستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم.. 

- أن ترى الأشياء حولك تتلوث وتتألم بصمت.. 

- أن تقف عاجزاً عن الإحساس بشعور جميل يتضخم به قلب أحدهـم تجاهك.. 

- أن تكتشف أنك تمثل شطراً عظيماً من خارطة أحلام إنسان ما.. وتدرك خذلانك المسبق له.. 

- أن تمد يدك لانتشال أحدهم فيسحبك لإغراقك معه.. 

- أن تشعر بأنك خسرت أشياء كثرة لم يعد عمرك يسمح باسترجاعها.. 

- أن تلتقي شخصاً شاطرك نفسك يوماً فتكتشف أن مشاغل الحياة قد غيــبتك عن ذاكـــرته 
تماماً.. 

- أن تمر عليك لحظة تتمنى التخلص فيها من ذاكرتك.. 

- أن تجلس مع نفسك فلا تجدها.. 

- أن يتغير الذين من حولك فجأة.. وبلا مقدمات تؤهلك نفسياً لتقبل الأمر.. 

- أن تطرح على نفسك أسئله لا تملك القدرة على الإجابة عليها.. 

- أن تصافحهم بأستفساراتك فيصفعوك بإجاباتهم.. 

- أن تفني نصف عمرك بزراعة الورد في طريقهم.. وتفني نصف عمرك الآخر لتجنب أشواكهم التي زرعوها في طريقك.. 

- أن تكتشف بعد الأوان أنك مدرج لديهم في قائمة الأغبياء..


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2007)

أن تمر عليك لحظة تتمنى التخلص فيها من ذاكرتك.. 

- أن تجلس مع نفسك فلا تجدها.. 

- أن يتغير الذين من حولك فجأة.. وبلا مقدمات تؤهلك نفسياً لتقبل الأمر.. 

- أن تطرح على نفسك أسئله لا تملك القدرة على الإجابة عليها.. 

كلمات جميله ة ومعبرة
شكرا ليك


----------



## n880 (27 مارس 2007)

أخي  sparrow شكرآ لاجل هذا الاطراء الجميل و الرب يباركك  .


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا n880 على العبارات والجمل المؤثره وربنا يوفقك


----------



## n880 (28 مارس 2007)

أختي الرب يباركك و أتشكر لاجل الرد المشجع .


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (28 مارس 2007)

جميــــــــــل جداا

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## n880 (28 مارس 2007)

أخي فراشة المنتدىشكرآ لاجل الرد و الرب يباركك .


----------



## فادية (28 مارس 2007)

n880 
عبارات رائعه بمعانيها ومضمونها 
الف شكر ليك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا (28 مارس 2007)

*شكرا n880على العبارات الجميلة والرب يباركك​*


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: عبارات مؤثرة تجعلك تفكر بها دائمآ     !!!!*

n880

عبارات جميلة قوي وموثرة


----------



## n880 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: عبارات مؤثرة تجعلك تفكر بها دائمآ     !!!!*

اخواني أشكركم على هذة العبارات المعزية و المباركة و الرب يستخدم حياتكم .


----------

